# دورة تكنولوجيا الات التفريز C.n.c



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اخوكم فى الله م/ مصطفى الساعى
تشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمجة- القسم الأول C.N.C
المتطلبات:
معرفة بآلات التفريز التقليدية ومستلزمات تشغيلها؛ والقدرة على استخدام الحاسب. 

الأهداف:
إكساب المتدرب المهارات التالية: مهام ومسؤوليات مشغل آلة الـCNC- تنفيذ مشروع عمل على آلة التفريز المبرمجة التي تعمل وفق نظام التحكم FANUC . 

مضامين الدورة: 
• نشأة التحكم الرقمي- مقارنة بين مكائن التحكم الرقمي والمكائن التقليدية. 
• تعريف بآلة الـCNC وأنواعها ومستلزمات العمل عليها.
• الوظائف القابلة للبرمجة في آلة CNC- الخواص الفنية- أنواع التحكمات المستخدمة.
• دراسة لمحاور الحركة (أنواعها- طريقة تحديدها- إشارتها)
• نقاط الصفر في الفارزة المبرمجة- الرموز الخاصة بها- الطرق العملية لتحديدها
• أنظمة الإحداثيات المستخدمة والتعليمات الخاصة بها
• شرح لوظائف لوحة أوامر الآلة ولوحة أوامر التحكم
• الأوامر والرموز المستخدمة في آلات التحكم الرقمي- معانيها ووظائف التعليمات الأساسية فيها (G-Code و M-Code) ودراسة عملية التوليد الخطي والدائري.
• تصميم خطوط التشغيل اللازمة للمشروع وكتابتها بلغة الآلة مع أخطاء البرمجة المحتملة.
• مسؤوليات ومهام مشغل آلة CNC
• الأدوات والعدة اللازمة للعمل
• وضع مخطط العمل اللازم للمشروع- تهيئة الآلة والقالب للعمل
• تحريك الآلة والتحكم بها يدوياً- الشنكرة- تحديد نقطة الصفر
• تعويض قطر الأداة- حالات استخدامه وأهميته في التشغيل
• حساب تعويض طول الأداة واستخدام المبدل في عملية التشغيل
• شرح الأنواع الثلاثة للتشغيل وأعمال التشغيل التقليدية (اليومية) على الآلة
• تطبيقات عملية توضع طريقة تشغيل البرنامج والآلة على الواقع لاكتساب مهارة تنفيذ قطعة على آلة CNC بشكل عملي. 

المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- العمال والفنيون المطلوب تأهيلهم لتشغيل الفارزة المبرمجة CNC.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال التدريب على تشغيل الفارزة المبرمجة CNC. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمجة- القسم الثاني 
المتطلبات:
إنهاء القسم الأول الخاص بتشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمج CNC. 

الأهداف:
تطوير مهارات مشغل الآلة بما يخص: الدارات والأوامر الجاهزة- عمليات التعديل المختلفة للبرامج- معالجة مشاكل التشغيل- استخدام برامج المحاكاة لاختبار البرنامج- استخدام برامج الـCAM لإنجاز الأعمال اليومية البسيطة (2D). 

محتويات الدورة: 
• عرض سريع للاستخدامات الأساسية للفارزة المبرمجة ونقاط الصفر وإزاحة الصفر وأنواع التحكم المختلفة وميزاتها. 
• الدارات والأوامر الجاهزة في التحكم 
• الأوامر الخاصة بالتعديل (تدوير- مرآة- نقل نقطة الصفر- التكبير والتصغير) 
• حساب سرعات القطع اللازمة للتشغيل. 
• كتابة البرنامج وإدخاله إلى الآلة وطرق تعديله وتشغيله. 
• طرق معالجة مشاكل التشغيل المختلفة وتعديل السرعات أثناء التشغيل. 
• تعديل البرنامج وأنواع التعديل المستخدمة. 
• البرامج المستخدمة في إجراء المحاكاة بمعونة الحاسب واستخدامها بشكل عملي للتحقق من البرامج المصممة في قسم الـCAM أو من قبل مشغل الآلة نفسه. 
• استخدام برامج CAM لإجراء عمليات التشغيل اليومية العامة (2D) من قبل المشغل. 
• عوامل الأمان. 
• أعمال الصيانة الأساسية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- العمال والفنيون المطلوب تأهيلهم لتشغيل الفارزة المبرمجة CNC.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال التدريب على تشغيل الفارزة المبرمجة CNC. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التصميم بمعونة الحاسب (CAD): مبادئ الرسم الهندسي باستخدام برنامج Autocad 
مقدمة:
إن برنامج أوتوكاد أحد البرامج المتخصصة للرسم الهندسي ثلاثي الأبعاد، وهو يستخدم لإعداد رسومات بشكل عام ولتصميم مجسمات القوالب بشكل خاص. وبما أن أول مرحلة من مراحل عملية إنتاج القوالب تبدأ بتصميم القالب، فلابد لمبرمجي آلات التفريز من استخدام أحد برامج التصميم بمعونة الحاسب (CAD) والذي يعد أوتوكاد من أشهرها. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج أوتوكاد وتعليمهم مبادئ استخدامه لإعداد الرسومات الهندسية ثلاثية الأبعاد بشكل عام وتصميم الرسومات الخاصة بتشكيل القوالب بشكل خاص. ستهيئ الدورة المشاركين لاستخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل محدد لرسم تصميمات للقوالب وذلك بطريقة مدعمة بأمثلة عملية. 

محتويات الدورة: 
• تنصيب وتشغيل برنامج أوتوكاد 
• خيارات الإعدادات الأولية للوحات الرسم 
• بعض التعريفات لصفحة الرسم والتعليمات الأولية للبدء بالرسم. 
• إنشاء الرسومات الهندسية المستوية (ذات البعدين). 
• استخدام الإحداثيات المطلقة والنسبية. • عمليات الإنشاء والتعديل اللازمة لإتمام الرسومات. 
• التعليمات الخاصة برسم المجسمات الثلاثية الأبعاد SOLID وSurfaces والأوامر اللازمة للتعامل مع هذه المجسمات. 
• عمليات الاستيراد والتصدير اللازمة للانتقال الى برامج CAM أو أية برامج أخرى. 
تتضمن الدورةبالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 

متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بنظم الإحداثيات ومبادئ الرياضيات والهندسة الفراغية، كما يجب أن يكونوا قادرين على استخدام الحاسوب ولديهم إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون باستخدام برنامج أوتوكاد لإنتاج رسومات ثنائية الأبعاد أو رسومات بسيطة لمجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد. - المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAD. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تصميم منتجات البلاستيك والقوالب باستخدام PowerShape 
مقدمة:
يتمتع برنامج PowerShape بإمكانيات كبيرة لتصميم ورسم القطع ثلاثية البعد المعقدة، هذه الإمكانيات تفوق الكثير من برامج الرسم الأخرى. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه يحوي برامج متقدمة مرتبطة به لتصميم القوالب والإلكترودات والأحذية، مما يجعله من أقوى البرامج المستخدمة في صناعة القوالب المعدنية وقوالب الأحذية. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج PowerShape وتعليمهم مبادئ استخدامه لإعداد الرسومات الهندسية ثلاثية الأبعاد بشكل عام وتصميم القوالب بشكل خاص . ستُحضّر الدورة المشاركين لاستخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل فعال لوضع تصميمات معقدة للقوالب وذلك بطريقة مدعمة بأمثلة عملية. تهدف الدورة أيضاً إلى مساعدة المشاركين الذين لديهم سلفاً معرفة ببرنامج رسم هندسي على استخدام الوظائف المتاحة في البرنامج لتوفير الوقت والجهد في تصميم القوالب وبالتالي لتخفيف كلفة إنتاج القوالب. 

محتويات الدورة: 
تتضمن الدورة شرح للإمكانات التالية في البرنامج: 
إنشاء المستويات - إنشاء المنحنيات والخطوط وتعديلها- تصميم السطوح وتعديلها- تصميم الـSolid وتعديله- التقنيات المتقدمة لتعديل شكل المنتج ليلبي رغبة الزبون (Morphing)- تزيين المنتج وإضافة الشعارات والأشكال ولفها على سطوح المنتج (Embossing)- دراسة وتعديل حجم المنتج وفق محور أو عدة محاور للوصول للسعة المطلوبة- تصميم سطوح الفصل والتعشيق في القوالب- تصميم الدكر والإنتى من المنتج- تصميم سطوح السحب (التشليح) وتعديلها للمنتج- تصميم الإلكترودات اللازمة للمنتج.
بالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 

متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بأحد برامج الرسم الهندسي (أوتوكاد مثلاً) وأن يكونوا قادرين على استخدام الحاسب، وكذلك لديهم إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون بدراسة عملية التصميم المتقدم بمعونة الحاسب بما يخدم الصناعات المعدنية وصناعة القوالب.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAD. 

تصميم القوالب المعدنية باستخدام PowerShape- متقدم 
مقدمة:
يتمتع برنامج PowerShape بإمكانيات كبيرة لتصميم ورسم القطع ثلاثية البعد المعقدة، هذه الإمكانيات تفوق الكثير من برامج الرسم الأخرى. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه يحوي برامج متقدمة مرتبطة به لتصميم القوالب والإلكترودات والأحذية، مما يجعله من أقوى البرامج المستخدمة في صناعة القوالب المعدنية وقوالب الأحذية. 

الأهداف:
هذه الدورة موجهة لمستخدمي برنامج PowerShape القادرين على استخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل فعال لوضع تصميمات معقدة للقوالب. تهدف الدورة لزيادة مهارة المصمم في استخدام برنامج PowerShap لتصميم المنتجات المختلفة من خلال تطبيقات تدعم مهاراته في الاستخدام الأمثل لتعليمات البرنامج ومعالجة مشاكل التصميم.
كما تشمل الدورة البرامج المتقدمة الملحقة في برنامج PowerShap والمستخدمة في تصميم قوالب البلاستيك وأجزاءها المختلفة والحركات والجفات الموجودة فيها وتصميم دارات التبريد وإعداد المخططات اللازمة للعمل. 

محتويات الدورة: 
1. تطبيقات عملية متقدمة لاستخدام برنامج PowerShap في تصميم المنتج
2. أدوات التحقق من سلامة التصميم
3. طرق معالجة المشاكل والفجوات الموجودة في المنتج
4. تصميم الدكر والأنتى باستخدام Cavity Core Wizard
5. تصميم باقي أجزاء القالب باستخدام Die Wizard
6. إضافة أي عناصر لازمة للقالب باستخدام Component Wizard
7. تصميم الجفات والحركات الموجودة في القالب باستخدام Slide Wizard
8. تصميم الإلكترودات اللازمة للقالب
9. تصميم دارات التبريد باستخدام Cooling Wizard
10. إعداد مخططات القالب


متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
معرفة بأساسيات استخدام الحاسب- إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية- القدرة على استخدام برنامج PowerShape (أو إتمام دورة " تصميم منتجات البلاستيك والقوالب باستخدام PowerShape") 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون بدراسة عملية التصميم المتقدم بمعونة الحاسب بما يخدم الصناعات المعدنية وصناعة القوالب.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAD. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تصميم القوالب والآلات الصناعية باستخدام برنامج SolidWorks 
مقدمة:
يعد برنامج SolidWorks من أكثر البرامج التي تدعم تقنيات المجسمات Solid مرونةً في عمليات التصميم والتصنيع الميكانيكي. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يتمتع هذا البرنامج بترابطات منطقية تجميعية كبيرة بين كافة العناصر تتيح للمصمم اختبار تصميمه بشكل كامل ضمن البرنامج مع المرونة الكبيرة في إجراء التعديلات على التصميم. ومن الميزات الفريدة لهذا البرنامج إمكانيات العرض المتقدمة التي تسمح للمصمم بعرض إمكانيات تصميمه بشكل فعال مما يدعم عمليات التصميم والتصنيع الميكانيكي كافةً (كتصنيع الآلات والقوالب وغيرها) ويعطي الإمكانية للإبداع والاختراع واختبار الآلة والمنتج دون أية تكاليف قبل الشروع في العمل. وأخيراً فإن هذا البرنامج يتمتع بسهولة وسرعة التعليم. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج SolidWorks وتعليمهم مبادئ استخدامه في تصميم الرسومات الثنائية والثلاثية البعد بشكل عام وتصميم الآلات والقوالب بشكل خاص. كما سيتعرف المشاركون على كيفية تجميع العناصر المختلفة للآلة أو القالب واكتشاف أي مشكلة في التصميم واختباره بشكل عملي على الحاسب وإجراء أي تعديل عليه بمرونة كبيرة. 

محتويات الدورة: 
تتضمن الدورة شرح للإمكانات التالية في البرنامج: 

أساسيات التصميم و الرسومات، العمل بالـPart والمجسمات، عمليات التجميع والتركيب، العمل على الرسومات والمخططات، تصميم القوالب، عمليات تشكيل وتطعيج الصاج، برنامج العرض للـSolidWorks.

بالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 

متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
معرفة بأساسيات استخدام الحاسب- إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية- معرفة بنظم الإحداثيات ومبادئ الرياضيات والهندسة الفراغية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
هذه الدورة موجهة للعاملين في مجال تصميم وتصنيع الآلات والقوالب بشكل خاص والتصميم والتصنيع الميكانيكي بشكل عام (مهندسين– فنيين– مهنيين). 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تصميم الآلات الصناعية باستخدام برنامج SolidWorks-مستوى متقدم 
مقدمة:
إن رفع إنتاجية العمل يعتبر أحد أهم القضايا الموضوعة أمام الصناعة، وبما أن صناعة بناء الآلات هي أحد الفروع القيادية في الصناعة فإنها تعتبر القاعدة المادية للتقدم التقني، وإن مستوى التطور في هذه الصناعة وحجمها له أكبر الأثر في رفع إنتاجية العمل. ولايخفى على مستخدمي برنامج Solidworks مدى قوته ومرونته، ولكن القلائل يعرفون الميزات الجديدة للبرنامج التي تمكن المستخدمين من تقليل الوقت المستهلك في إجراء عملية التصميم، كما تمنحهم المرونة في إظهار النموذج الأولي للتصميم وخاصة بالنسبة للسادة المهتمين بتصنيع الآلات. 

الأهداف:
يكمن الهدف الرئيسي من الدورة في تعريف المتدربين بكيفية استخدام برنامج SolidWorks في عمليات تصميم الآلات وتعريفهم بالمكتبة الفنية الغنية بالقطع العيارية؛ وكذلك إكسابهم المعرفة بكيفية إجراء عمليات النمذجة والتحقق من صحة التصميم والحركات النسبية بين القطع. وسوف تتعرض الدورة بشكل موجز لبعض مبادئ التصميم مثل المسننات وغيرها من عناصر الحركة. 

محتويات الدورة: 
تتضمن الدورة:
• أساسيات تصميم الآلات.
• بناء نموذج مقترح وإجراء الحسابات اللازمة له وكذلك بناء التجميع الأساسي للتصميم. 
• استخدام المعياريات الدولية في عمليات التصميم.
• التعرف على محتويات المكتبة الفنية.
• إجراء عمليات نمذجة لعدد من الأمثلة العملية.
• التعرف على البرنامج الفرعي لحساب الأعمدة.


بالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 

متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
الإلمام بأساسيات برنامج SolidWorks (انظر وصف الدورة الخاصة باستخدام برنامج SolidWorks في التصميم)، الإلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية، الإلمام بمبادئ التصميم الأساسية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
الدورة موجهة للعاملين في مجال تصميم وتصنيع الآلات وتخص السادة المهندسين والفنيين. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب (CAM): برمجة آلات التفريز CNC باستخدام برنامج PowerMill 
مقدمة:
يعتبر برنامج PowerMille البرنامج الأول في التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب لما يحتويه من تقنيات متعددة ومتقدمة للتشغيل تتيح إمكانية التشغيل الأمثل للمنتج، كما يمتلك تقنيات توفر في الزمن اللازم للتشغيل وتقلل بشكل جيد في اهتلاك الأدوات بالإضافة إلى دعمه لـHigh Speed & 4-5-Axis Machining. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج PowerMille وتعليمهم كيفية استخدامه للعمل على التصميم المجهز مسبقاً بأحد برامج الرسم باستخدام الحاسب (CAD) لإخراج برامج آلات CNC واختبارها وتحديد الأدوات ومحاكاة عمل الآلة على الحاسب.
ستُحضّر الدورة المشاركين لاستخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل فعال لنقل التصميمات المعقدة للقوالب من الشكل الهندسي إلى أوامر آلة CNC وذلك بطريقة مدعمة بأمثلة عملية. تهدف الدورة أيضاً إلى مساعدة المشاركين، الذين لديهم سلفاً معرفة ببرنامج تصنيع بمعونة الحاسب (CAM) على استخدام الوظائف المتاحة في البرنامج لتوفير الوقت والجهد في الاختبار والاختيار الأمثل للأدوات وبالتالي لتخفيف كلفة الإنتاج. 

محتويات الدورة: 
تتضمن الدورة شرح لتقنيات وأوامر التشغيل التي تؤهل المبرمج لتطوير برامج لآلات CNC باستخدام هذا البرنامج وهي: 

Define block, Tool selection, Cutting strategies (area clearance & finishing), Toolpath creation & Editing, Optimization of Toolpath,Leads and Links patterns., Simulation, Post processing, Batch processing.

بالإضافة إلى أمثلة عملية تغطي المهارات الأساسية لاستخدام البرنامج. 
متطلبات الانضمام للدورة:
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بالعناصر التقنية والتشغيلية لآلات CNC، وأن يكونوا قادرين على برمجة وضبط وتشغيل تلك الآلات؛ ولديهم معرفة بأساسيات استخدام الحاسب، وكذلك إلمام بأساسيات اللغة الإنكليزية. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون في دراسة عملية التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب لتطوير برامج آلات CNC.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال الـCAM. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

برمجة آلات CNC بمساعدة الحاسب (CAM)- باستخدام برنامج SurfCAM 2003 
مقدمة:
إن برنامج 2003 SurfCAM أحد أقوى البرامج المتخصصة في تشغيل الأشكال الثنائية والثلاثية الأبعاد، وهو يستخدم لتشغيل الرسومات المصدرة من برامج الرسم المعروفة بشكل عام ولتصميم تشغيل مجسمات القوالب بشكل خاص. ولإتمام عملية تصنيع القوالب لابد لمبرمجي آلات التفريز من استخدام أحد برامج التشغيل وبرنامج SurfCAM يعتبر من أشهر هذه البرامج. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين ببرنامج SurfCAM2003 وتعليمهم مبادئ استخدامه لإعداد الخطط التشغيلية للرسومات الهندسية الثنائية والثلاثية الأبعاد. ستهيئ الدورة للمشاركين استخدام الأدوات والأوامر والوظائف الموجودة في البرنامج بشكل محدد لتخريج أوامر تشغيل للقوالب وذلك بطريقة مدعمة بأمثلة عملية. 

محتويات الدورة: 
• تنصيب وتشغيل البرنامج. 
• التعاريف الأولية لصفحة العمل وأوامر الرسم الأساسية. 
• عملية إعداد وتعريف أدوات القطع مع تعين بارامترات القطع. 
• عملية استيراد الملفات من برنامج أوتوكاد أو أية برامج أخرى. 
• عمليات البناء وإيجاد مسارات القطع (Toolpath). 
• عمليات التعديل اللازمة لإتمام عمليات البناء. 
• تخريج الكود وعمليات التعديل الممكنة. 
• عملية الوصل والنقل إلى الآلة. 
• استخدام بعض تعليمات البناء المفيدة من برامج CAM أخرى. 


متطلبات الالتحاق بالدورة: 
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بالعناصر التقنية والتشغيلية لآلات CNC، وأن يكونوا قادرين على برمجة وضبط وتشغيل تلك الآلات. كما ينبغي أن يكونوا قادرين على استخدام برنامج أوتوكاد للرسم ثنائي الأبعاد وبعض المجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد (انظر وصف الدورة الخاصة بمبادئ برنامج أوتوكاد). 

المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسون والمصممون الراغبون في دراسة عملية التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب لتطوير برامج آلات CNC. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تصميم المجوهرات والميداليات واللوحات الفنية والخشبية باستخدام برنامج ArtCAM 
مقدمة:
إن برنامج الـ ArtCAMهو أحد منتجات شركة DELCAM البريطانية الرائدة في مجال صناعة برمجيات التصميم والتصنيع بمساعدة الحاسب CAD/CAM Solutions؛ وهو يستخدم في تصميم وتصنيع منتجات فنية لايمكن تصميمها بواسطة برامج التصميم الهندسية العامة بسهولة وسرعة عالية. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين بخصائص برنامج الـ ArtCAM ومجالات استخداماته وميزاته التكميلية لبرامج التصميم الأخرى مثل: PowerSHAPE, Unigraphics, CATIA, Mechanical Desktop؛ وكذلك تهدف إلى تعليم المشاركين كيفية استخدامه لإنشاء تصاميم ثنائية/ثلاثية البعد و/أو إضافة لمسات فنية على التصاميم المنشأة بواسطة أحد البرامج الأخرى. 

محتويات الدورة: 
1- التعرف على مفهوم الـVector وBitmap
2- التصميم الثنائي البعد:
- توليد وتعديل الـ Vectors
- استخدام الـ Pictures
3- تحويل التصميم إلى نقش Relief ثلاثي البعد:
• تعريف الـ Relief
• طرق إنشاء الـ Relief
• العمليات على الـRelief 
4- إنشاء مسارات تشغيل للنقش Relief الذي تم إنشاؤه وتصديره إلى الآلات المبرمجة (التشغيل ثنائي البعد- التشغيل ثلاثي البعد)
5- تطبيق عملي شامل (مشروع).


متطلبات الالتحاق بالدورة: 
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بأساسيات استخدام الحاسب، ولديهم إلمام باللغة الإنكليزية، ويفضل الإلمام بكل من: برنامج الـ CorelDraw- برنامج الـ Photoshop- والآلات المبرمجة CNC. 

المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- المهندسين المعنيين بتصميم المنتجات والمهتمين/العاملين بمجال الـ CAD/CAM
- العاملين في صناعة المجوهرات والحلي.
- العاملين في الصناعات الخشبية والحفر على الخشب بواسطة فارزات الخشب المبرمجة Router لكل من أعمال الأثاث المنزلي والمطابخ والأعمال الفنية واللوحات الطرقية.
- العاملين في صناعة الحفر على المعادن الخفيفة (ألمنيوم، نحاس،...) بواسطة الفارزات المبرمجة CNC



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمج CNC- الخراطة 
المتطلبات:
معرفة بآلات الخراطة التقليدية ومستلزمات تشغيلها. 

الأهداف:
إكساب المتدرب مهام المشغل مع إمكانية برمجة رسوم وتنفيذها. 

محتويات الدورة: 
• نشأة التحكم الرقمي- مقارنة بين مكائن التحكم الرقمي والمكائن التقليدية. 
• تعريف بآلة الخراطة CNC ومبدأ الإحداثيات. 
• الأوامر والرموز المستخدمة والتعليمات الخاصة بها. 
• شرح لوظائف لوحة التحكم 
• الأدوات والعدد اللازمة للعمل 
• كتابة الأوامر ضمن برنامج للشكل المراد تنفيذه واحتمال الأخطاء وكيفية تجاوزها. 
• تحريك الآلة والتحكم بها يدوياً- الشنكرة- تحديد نقطة الصفر. 
• ضبط الأدوات واستخدام المبدل في عملية التشغيل. 
• تطبيقات عملية توضع طريقة تشغيل البرنامج والآلة على الواقع لاكتساب مهارة تنفيذ قطعة على آلة NC بشكل عملي. 


المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- العمال والفنيون المطلوب تأهيلهم لتشغيل المخارط المبرمجة.
- المدرسون العاملون في مجال التدريب على تشغيل المخارط المبرمجة. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التطبيقات المثلى لاختيار المعادن ومعالجتها في صناعة القوالب 
مقدمة: 
إن صناعة القوالب المعدنية أساسية لخدمة العديد من المنتجات البلاستيكية/المعدنية الأخرى سواءً البسيطة منها أم المعقدة؛ وإن جودة القالب تحدد عمر استخدامه وبالتالي فهي تؤثر على كلفة المنتج النهائي (عدد القطع التي يمكن إنتاجها من القالب- الوقت اللازم لإنتاج القطعة الواحدة- نسبة المرفوض من القطع-..الخ). ولما كان المعدن الذي يصنع منه القالب يؤثر على جودته، كما تؤثر على جودته عمليات المعالجة التي يخضع لها، فإن على المعنيين بصناعة القالب معرفة كيفية تحديد المعدن الذي سيستخدم لصناعة القالب بشكل علمي كي يتمكنوا من ضمان جودة القالب وتقليل الوقت والجهد والأدوات المستخدمة في صناعته ومعالجته. 

الأهداف:
تهدف الدورة إلى تعريف المشاركين بأساسيات اختيار المعدن المناسب حسب نوع القالب المطلوب ومن ثم طرق المعالجة والتقسية والإرجاع اللازمة للقالب. 

مضامين الدورة: 
• كيف تختار المعدن المناسب للقالب المطلوب. 
• عمليات المعالجة: 
1- إزالة الإجهاد
2- عملية التقسية
3- عملية الإرجاع وإزالة الإجهاد
4- الإرجاع للتلدين
5- تجارب عملية في الورشة للعمليات المذكورة على نماذج مختلفة


المتطلبات:
يتوقع من المشاركين أن يكونوا على معرفة بأعمال القوالب ولديهم فكرة عن المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن. 

المجموعة المستهدفة: 
- العاملون في الأعمال الميكانيكية والقوالب والآلات الصناعية والأشغال الصناعية المعدنية والمتخصصون في هذا المجال.
- المدرسون في مهنتي "الخراطة والتسوية" و"صناعة القوالب". 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## m_kamel (23 مارس 2007)

*كيفية الاشتراك*

ندعوا الله بالتوفيق وأريد معرفة الاشتراك:81:


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (23 مارس 2007)

انا ايضا اود الاشتراك في الدورة


----------



## أ.حمزة (23 مارس 2007)

انا ايضا اود الاشتراك في الدورة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً 
اخي elsaey 
موضوع رائع


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 أبريل 2007)

ارجو التثبيت للاهمية


----------



## اسحيم (7 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## بوعزة (12 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي و خاصة الاخ elsaey


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (13 أبريل 2007)

اخى فى الله بو عزة اكرمك الله وجزاك الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## محمد صبحي خليل (13 أبريل 2007)

اريد الاشتراك في الدواره


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (14 أبريل 2007)

قريبا باذن الله سيتم فتح باب الدورة


----------



## MDREAM (15 أبريل 2007)

يسلموا عالموضوع الرائع

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور...اطلب تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور...اطلب تثبيت الموضوع لكى تعم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور...اطلب تثبيت الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يوليو 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaank You


----------



## عماد خضير (6 سبتمبر 2007)

كيفية الاشتراك فى هذة الدورة


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (24 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو التثبيت و الإشتراك في هذه الدورة.


----------



## SNOWWIND (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو التثبيت و الإشتراك في هذه الدورة.


----------



## وليد عبد الباسط (30 سبتمبر 2007)

وفقك الله واعانك علي اعطا ء المزيد


----------



## mamdouh3005 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يااخى 
انا كنت عايز برنامج اسمه
roll work


----------



## mohboussetta (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أشترك في هذه الدورة, كيف يتم الإشتراك.
شكرا


----------



## mamdouh3005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

برجاء الرد على طلبى فى حد عنده برنامج 
Roll Work
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mss3d (3 فبراير 2009)

دورة رائعة لاكن يا صديق كيف يمكن الاشتراك و هل هي على النت ام في مكان معين و اذا كانت في مكان اين سيكون 

أود الاشتراك مع اني اتقن بعض هذه البرامج لكن لتطوير امكانياتي بالبرامج الاخرى

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

*عند **السقاري** حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل **هيثم السقاري 0106045193**- و زور الموقع **www.sakkary.com*​


----------



## bassam khlaif (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين جزيلاً وجزاكم الله كل خير .......... المزيد المزيد:5::16::56:


----------



## bassam khlaif (25 أبريل 2009)

*شكر*

جزاكم الله خير 
نريد معلومات عن نظام التشغيل فاكور 
وايهما أفضل عملياً فاكور ام فانوك


----------



## bassam khlaif (25 أبريل 2009)

أرجو من الإخوة الكرام تزويدنا بمعلومات عن أفضل أنواع أدوات القطع التي تركب على الفارزة المبرمجة..........


----------



## bassam khlaif (26 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء من الزملاء الأكارم أريد معلومات عن نظام البرمجة فاكور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نظير خليل (28 أبريل 2009)

الى حضرة الأخ الكريم م/مصطفى الساعي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي
أطلب منك لو سمحت مادة نظرية فيما يتعلق بالـ cnc
العمل والبلامجة مع أمثلة عملية لبرمجة تصاميم على solidcam و solidwork


----------



## mugopayne (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ويزيدك من فضله وعلمه 
اريد الاشتراك في هذه الدوره 
ارجو الرد


----------



## bassam khlaif (4 مايو 2009)

*طلب معلومة*

أجدد طلبي لمعلومات حول برنامج التشغيل السيرف كام 2003:19::19::56::20:


----------



## bassam khlaif (7 مايو 2009)

*طلب معلومة*

أريد موقع لآلات تفريز مبرمجة ( أوربية الصنع ) ولكم الشكر . 
طبعاً موقع التعامل معه مجرب وليس بطريقة البحث بال google


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## bassam khlaif (22 مايو 2009)

*الرد على المشاركات*

السادة في إدارة المنتدى بعد الشكر والحية :
لم نلحظ سرعة في الرد على المشاركات التي نتمنى مناقشتها مع أعضاء المنتدى . نرجو تفعيل هذا الموضوع كي نرقى بأهداف هذا المنتدى مقارنتةً مع المنتدياتالأخرى , 
....................شاكرين تعاونكم .........................


----------



## نظير خليل (24 مايو 2009)

أتمنى الاشتراك بالدورة
انتظر مثل هذه الدورة على أحر من الجمر


----------



## سناء عبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

أرغب فى الاشتراك بدورة Art CAM لكن لا أعرف كيف أشترك والموضوع مهم بالنسبه لى رجاء شرح كيفية الاشتراك بالدورة ومواعيدها ولكم جزيل الشكر0


----------



## bassam khlaif (25 مايو 2009)

نريد معلومات جديدة وقيمة ومواكبة للتطور الي نلحظه في عالم الآلات المبرمجة


----------



## bassam khlaif (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين الردود على الرسائل يا أهل الخير ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عاشق السي ان سي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أود الإشتراك في الدورة 
الرجاء المراسلة للضرورة


----------



## osame (5 سبتمبر 2009)

وانا یا اخوانی العزیز


----------



## كادكام (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا 
واود الاشتراك في بعض الدورات


----------



## كادكام (22 سبتمبر 2009)

من فضلك بين لنا كيفية الاشتراك والاتصال


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## tamer fathy ali (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*برامج المحاكاة*

:16:ارجو اعطائي اي معلومات عن برامج المحاكاة خاصة ماكينات الخراطة :15:


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## alaa-nashawi (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى التوفيق لكم ولكن كيف لنا الإشتراك بالدورة ودمتم


----------



## hamada1975 (3 أبريل 2010)

*انا ايضا اود الاشتراك في الدورة*​


----------



## ammar-kh (4 أبريل 2010)

كلنا نود الاشتراك بالدورة
لكن اين هي
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م محمود انور (6 أبريل 2010)

I want join with you this is my tel : +20100086742
mail : [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## semsem-bhit (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ياريت الافادة


----------



## tawhamada1984 (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى & أود الاشتراك بدورة الخراطة cnc ولكن لا اعرف كيف أشترك أرجو الافادة


----------



## شكرى زيدان (23 يونيو 2010)

اريد برنامج سعقبؤ ؤشة للاهمية


----------



## ashour (18 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة ممكن حد يدلينى على مكان يعطى دورة فى power maill @power shape
رجاء يبعتلى رساله على الاميل [email protected]
وياسلام تكون فى الاسكندريه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سناء عبدالله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف التحق بدورة الآرت كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rahman66 (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخي كيف اسجل اسمي في هذه الدورة


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا فيما فيه من العلم المفيد


----------

